# Import von Dezimalzahlen in Mysql



## OliWan (3. Februar 2004)

Hey all!
;-)

Ich versuche seit ein paar Stunden eine Excel Tabelle als CSV Datei
zu exportieren (das klappt ;-) )
und dann in mysql zu importieren (das klappt nur halb   )

Ich habe sechs Spalten mit Dezimalzahlen - 12,50 - und die landen als
12.00 in meiner Datenbank ....

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich die ganze Zahl - inkl. der
Dezimalstellen - in meine Datenbank kriege ?!

Hope for help pls


OliWan:


----------



## aquasonic (3. Februar 2004)

Welcher Datentyp ist dann in MySQL definiert wenn du nachträglich in das entsprechende Attribut schauen gehst?


----------



## OliWan (3. Februar 2004)

Die Felder sind in MySQL als DECIMAL(4,2) angelegt....

In Excel sind die Werte als "Zahl" eingetippt also z.B. 12,50 (eben mit Komma und nicht mit einem Punkt)

Gruß OliWan


----------



## aquasonic (3. Februar 2004)

Es würde das Ganze ein bisschen einfacher machen wenn das Text wäre ;-) Ich habe leider nicht so viel Erfahrung mit importieren in MySQL...Aber wenn du unter http://www.mysql.com schauen gehst findest du bestimmt etwas.


----------



## OliWan (3. Februar 2004)

...ok ich habs nun:

Hier für alle die ein ähnliches Problem haben:

Wie immer sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht!

Ich habe meine Tabelle als CSV exportiert.

Diese Datei habe ich in Excel geöffnet, die Spalten mit den Zahlen markiert und als TEXT formatiert. Nun noch per Suchen und Ersetzen die , in . austauschen und
siehe da - nach dem Import in MySQL sind die Zahlen da....

Danke für die Hilfe!

Gruß OliWan


----------



## aquasonic (3. Februar 2004)

Gratuliere


----------

